
Women-only spaces are a hack - yoha
http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/03/06/women-only-spaces-are-a-hack/
======
dracht
Why should I, as a man, applaud sentiments such as "If there are no men,
nobody can get harassed by men"? Replace the word _men_ with any other group
and tell me if you think that sounds acceptable. The _Geek Feminism list of
incidents_ [0] she links to is a joke, which is very much representative of
the movement in its current form. Some examples of the horrors women go
through in the tech industry:

    
    
      -Lena Söderberg's photograph is first used in image processing experiments. 
      -CeBIT booth babes (Technology industry) 
      -Julian Assange arrest (for Sexual assault) 
      -libuv gendered pronouns patch dispute
      -Sqoot posts a blog article that includes a photo of a topless woman
    

[0]
[http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline_of_incidents](http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline_of_incidents)

~~~
thescribe
Thanks to you I read that timeline. I'm pretty sure it's a good thing these
people are self-segregating, I wouldn't feel safe at an event knowing they
were attending.

------
dsajames
Seriously? What if you say you don't feel safe around [insert racial or
religious or whatever group]. You would be vilified. People would jumping at
the chance to explain how those individuals are the minority and not
representative of the group.

This post goes out of its way to try to be PC about trans people and
"nonbinary". Really? It's bad to exclude the smallest fraction of the
population, but not 50% of the population?

Making a list of all the bad things that have happened to women only shows to
highlight the dual standard. A sexist picture? A sexist comment? I can make a
much bigger list by writing down every occurrence of violence against men
within the tech community. At least 10x. I'm not even talking about real
violence, like the coworkers I've known who have gotten assaulted on the way
home after working late. I have never seen a guy get the same consideration as
a woman in regards to safety after leaving work. Ever.

